
What it's like to travel on a stand-up airplane seat - aaronbrethorst
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/standing-up-airplane-seat-testing/index.html
======
karmakaze
The idea of a stand-up seat seems interesting, like a stand-up desk until I
realize that 23" leaves no room for a laptop.

